# White Metal Composition?????



## John R (May 17, 2008)

I wish to Cast a few Whitemetal Bogies for a couple of Coaches 
and Parcel Vans I`m building, 
Can anyone give me the Composition of Whitemetal please, 
I have about 2 Kilo`s of Lead laying around and figured 
on a Homemade Mix to provide some Whitemetal. 

Any assistance would be appreciated. 

John R


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Some of the metals that make up a white metal alloy are antimony, tin, lead, cadmium, bismuth, and zinc. 

Depending on the desired charistics of the final product you can vary the mix on the alloy. Google "whitemetal" and look at the Wikipedia, it'll give you a good rundown on the stuff.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Link To Supplies for low melt lead free castings 
The above alloys melt at around 280 degrees F and as the link label implies, they are lead free.


----------



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

Ummmmmmmmnnn Why subject yourself to more toxic metals trying to make white metal? Just do your castings out of the lead itself, or get some lead free metal. You can pick up small ingots of lead free stuff at plumbing supply stores


----------

